# Problème mémoire



## Mf20 (5 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir

Mon ipad affiche 12giga de mémoire utilisé alors que je n utilise que 4,5 giga 
C est déjà arrivé à quelqu un ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2013)

Comment sais tu que tu n'en utilise que 4,5 ?


----------

